#ubuntu-design 2012-09-21
<ara_> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1sbCv6QfsgL4c8UUG_6tfrWpHEebd6tVcXqWDmTlJuqw/edit#heading=h.dcudvm6yjpt4
#ubuntu-design 2012-09-22
<snwh> I did a little tweaking of the messaging menu icons; thought it might be something to share with the design team ;) https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7027392/status-spheres-screenshot.png
<snwh> probably more specifically: mpt
#ubuntu-design 2012-09-23
<snwh> Seeing as this is the design team channel, thoughts?:
<snwh> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-QJvy9-fvk50/UF8vyNXXRwI/AAAAAAAAClE/x79uYY1YQYY/s849/settings-lens.png
<snwh> sabdfl is thus mockup something along the lines of what you mentioned?
<sabdfl> snwh, good start!
<sabdfl> i would tackle it slightly differently
<sabdfl> on the left, put Scopes
<sabdfl> so each Scope can have some preferences
<sabdfl> and at the top, put Home
<sabdfl> for Home, on the right, I would have some preferences like:
<sabdfl>   - Amazon search [ON | OFF]
<sabdfl> how does that sound?
<snwh> yes that makes a lot more sense.
<snwh> someone also mentioned to me, changing my mockup to a tab under Appearance with the rest of the unity settings.
<snwh> looking like this: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-WJ4Pstu5MWg/UF87wX4hJhI/AAAAAAAACl8/k9FH4hshYqY/s720/settings-lens-alt.png
<snwh> ill post to the unity-design mailing list to get more feedback :)
<sabdfl> snwh, perhaps "Dash" rather than "Ubuntu Lens"
<sabdfl> but it's headed in the right direction
<sabdfl> thanks!
<snwh> sabdfl, no problem!
<snwh> mechoslav, I have made further mockups
<snwh> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7027392/main.png https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7027392/unity-settings-panel-applications.png https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7027392/unity-settings-panel-home.png
<snwh> :)
<mechoslav> You snwh - you should totally upload those to the ML and talk with mptt about them
<mechoslav> with mpt *
<snwh> ML?
<snwh> Oh mailing list
<snwh> way ahead of you
<mechoslav> I just woke up from a nap, of course you're way ahead :D
<snwh> I
<snwh> I'll* mention it mpt
<snwh> mechoslav, like most things on omg! the indicator icons have a mixed response. haha
<mechoslav> snwh - Comments on OMG! are *always* mixed
<snwh> mechoslav, it's become too easy to spot an inflammatory post
<mechoslav> BTW, snwh, add this to the mockups:
<mechoslav> Looks great!
<mechoslav> In addition it would be nice be able to configure the hotkey for the
<mechoslav> lenses and wether their search results are shown in the Dash home.
<snwh> I'll forgive the slight misuse of hitherto :P
<snwh> mechoslav, wouldnt hotkey support be ideally under Keyboard with the rest of the shortcuts
<mechoslav> snwh - depends on user testing, really.
<mechoslav> Case A) The user wants to tweak Unity and goes to System Settings -> Unity and finds the kbd shortcuts there
<mechoslav> Case B) The user wants to tweak Unity kbd shorctcuts and goes to System Settings -> Unity
<mechoslav> Case C) The user wants to tweak Unity kbd shortcuts and goes to System Settings -> Unity
<mechoslav> I would say this - make a link - label that will transfer the user to System Settings -> Keyboard -> Shorcuts (tab) -> Unity in System Settings -> Unity if the users want to tweak Unity kbd shortcuts and to ensure that even if the user doesn't want to tweak them he will still know he can do that :)
<mechoslav> But from *my PoV* tweaking those is useless
<snwh> agreed. the more lenses you have the more shortcuts...
<snwh> such as how keyboard shortcuts link to layout
<snwh> I'll mock that up too :)
#ubuntu-design 2013-09-17
<mpt> Hmmmm
<mpt> oreneeshy, when I start the phone for the first time (a.k.a. when I flash it), the first two words I ever see are "Right edge"
<mpt> because that's the first step of the tutorial
<mpt> Perhaps something like "Welcome" would be less abrupt? :-)
<oreneeshy> mpt: yea I hear welcome is a common greeting in england
<oreneeshy> mpt: talk to jouni he's the designer onboard
<mpt> ok
<mpt> Reported bug 1226526
<ubot5> bug 1226526 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "First words ever seen on new phone are "Right edge"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226526
<GuidoPallemans> any ubuntu touch designers here?
<snwh> i wonder if anyone in here knows anything about upcoming icon design guidelines for the touch ui?
<snwh> ;)
<GuidoPallemans> this channel is seriously quiet where can I discuss stuff with the design team better?
<GuidoPallemans> remember this guys? https://lh3.ggpht.com/-GsprtTxx95U/UdwAEdtE8fI/AAAAAAAAJ_4/bh-KuQN7ItQ/s1600/unlocscreen03A.png    ?    I implemented it: https://github.com/brambram/QML-Lock
<snwh> GuidoPallemans, you might want to go to #ubuntu-touch. this channel, yes, is too quiet
<snwh> and AFAIK there aren't many of the mobile designers here
#ubuntu-design 2013-09-22
<GuidoPallemans> how can I apply my app for the wednesday app design show?
#ubuntu-design 2014-09-18
<Estilanda> pauliu
